# All over sublimination printing on garments [in the uk]



## kawaii25 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone could recommend any websites that offer this service in the UK? I have been searching for ages, and i can't seem to find anyone that offers this service, and at an reasonable price. I only know of the website Jakprints in US.

I would be forever grateful if anyone could offer any tips for an alternative service, or any information on any print services that offer a good deal, even if its in the US.


Thank you

M


----------

